
Show HN: Gmake – A thin wrapper around make that finds makefiles for you - joshi4
https://github.com/joshi4/gmake
======
joshi4
The most common mistake I make while using make ( no pun intended ) is to
invoke the command from a child directory where no Makefile is present.

I wrote gmake to solve that pain point.

Why not simply use the -C flag that is built into make ?

make provides a -C flag which accepts the path to the make file but that
defeats the purpose as it is more effort/time consuming to type it out.

Using your bash history does reduce the pain of repeating the -C flag,
however, that fails when you have to switch amongst different repos/makefiles
quite frequently.

Infact, using gmake will make it possible to use your bash history more
consistently as gmake test or gmake build are common enough and the -C flag is
abstracted away

